# Mites or quilling? Emergency!



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

I have an emergency. I don't know if my hedgehog is quilling or if this is mites. He's losing quills like 10-15 at a time at night. I checked his back and I can see a few new quills growing in. He isn't scratching anymore, well, not that I know of. He's 4 months and 3 weeks old, and I read on a breeder's site that hedgehogs quill from 6-12 weeks and then from 6-12 months. So I don't know if this is normal or not . Is this the 12 week quilling stage or the early 6 month or is this quilling.. No orange gunk on quills . He's very grumpy.. I don't know many good vets around my area, and all the places I've called are booked. I need like answers NOW haha. I don't have the money right now to pay for vet bills.

Thankyou!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

It sounds like quilling. But if you want to double check that its not mites, get some Revolution just in case. Most vets don't charge much for a few doses, and for hedgies it only takes a few drops. If the quills still have the bulb at the end, and there are no critters moving on his quills, its a safe bet that its quilling. Again, Revolution doesn't hurt them at all and is inexpensive, so that is probably your best option.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

It sounds like quilling. Be on the look out for small, dandruffy looking specks on your hedgie...those would be mites. What kind of bedding do you have in your hedgehogs cage? Anything wood or paper based can carry mites. (This holds true for any homes, toys, etc...) 

Also, here is where I need to be a little scolding...  It's always a good idea to have at least $500 set aside per hedgehog. Emergencies can happen at any time...without warning...infections, illness and injury are not uncommon for curious critters. So, since you don't have one set up yet, make sure to jump start a savings account for your hedgie.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

I am a little confused.

Willow is 12 weeks 3 days so in that quilling phase. Her skin is a tad red, she scratches and she has what looks like dandruff but I have never seen anything crawling on her. We were at the vet on Friday to just have a regular check up. He talked to me a bit about her skin and came to the conclusion that she is just quilling and we will just watch what happens. I really hope that her flakes of "dandruff" is dry skin and not mites like mentioned above. Any suggestions on this? At what point past the 12 week quilling stage is scratching suppose to be a concern?


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

As long as you see quills growing in then they are definitely quilling, and most of them are tad grumpy while doing so. I saw a 12 weeks old had just started quilling so maybe it's just a bit late for them, and i think it's just okay. 

But that's aside, if you suspect mites perhaps you should bring them to vet. 

I heard that oatmeal bath is good for them they are quilling and having skin problems, so you might want to try.


----------

